
Digital: A Love Story - karlzt
http://www.scoutshonour.com/digital/
======
dustingetz
looks cute but has anyone verified the exe is harmless?

------
krisneuharth
I ran the exe and it seems fine. The music is great and this really captures
the look and feel of the old BBS experience. Well done.

~~~
gojomo
And if it installed a keylogger or bot awaiting further instructions, wouldn't
that also " _seem_ fine"?

~~~
krisneuharth
Maybe I prefer a life with a little bit of risk and whimsy mixed in for good
measure? Also, my software firewall would detect the dubious outbound traffic
if it tried to call home. The Python source is also included in case you
really wanted to put your detective hat on. Relax, it is fun.

------
jackdawjack
downloaded the linux version, nice music and it seems like it mostly takes
place through bbs conversations which is great but its a shame you cant type
the messages, just click.

Fantastic music

